# Rearranging Dirt



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Did some disking and garden prep today with the old Ford 8n. Should be bigger and better than last year with a focus on garlic, onions, watermelons and pumpkins. Not going to bother with plants that seem to draw a lot of bugs.

The garlic is in that hill across the middle and some of it is visibly sprouting; one variety is still hiding, but the roots are strong.

Solar powered electric fence this year to keep the bunnies from their destructive ways.

Also, disked up a small area for August planting of a food plot. Other areas are too wet to get the machines in.

Hopefully, the onions will get planted tomorrow.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice garden Glen. How big is it ? And what type of onions are you growing ?

Which crops attracted bugs ?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

If I remember right, the size is about 25 yards square. Onions are red, yellow, and white.

Bugs were always attacking potatoes, and tomato worms seemed to get fat before we got wise,

On the other hand, watermelons and pumpkins were lower maintenance and marketable. That's where we got the cash for the electric fence. That and a few bets on games with the loser paying the garden fund.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's a good sized garden. You answered my next question as to whether you sell some of your crop. Your garlic, if it's any where near what Rick (hassell) produces will be like gold.

If you do plant tomatoes again plant some jalapenos or other hot peppers on each end. They mask the tomato scent that draws the worms in.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

We had jalapenos and other peppers last year and still had issues. Figured it would be easier to get them at the farmers' market.

I know all about our mutual friend's garlic and Rick has been my mentor on a regular basis for the past year. I can personally vouch for the quality of his garlic and love adding it to American spaghetti and the like. Basil, too.!

He's already threatened to send me photos of his garlic crop this year.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Is that the hornworm you're having trouble with? Till the soil well, keep the bottom leaves or branches trimmed up from the ground, heavy rain or overhead watering will bring lots of problems as the water splashes up onto the plant . Keep the onions away from the garlic and carrots, we're planting onion sets tomorrow , to early for above ground onions.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice...


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Now I'm cornfused. But, we're not planting tomatoes this year; I don't eat them much anyway and if my pal wants to make spaghetti sauce, he can get tomatoes at the market.

OK, Rick, but how far away from the garlic should the onions be planted? I was prepared to head out in an hour or so and guess what? I was going to plant them next to the garlic. And, what the heck are above-ground onions? I just figured they all grew underground. I have red, white and yellow and that's all I know about them.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Was just curious about what kind of worm was bothering the tomatoes. Ha I knew you'd be planting onions next to the garlic, if you have a wet cool spring the onion maggot can show up plus powdery mildew so to help prevent problems down the road I'd keep them away, put something in between the row (another crop), split up the onion layout in the garden so if you do get powdery mildew then all the plants won't get infected. If you bought green onions ( is what I meant ) it's a little early for them to go in as some more frosts are possible. Onion set's ( bulbs) are fine as they'll be covered.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I was hoping you'd show up, Rick! I'll split 'em up and get 'em away from the garlic. We fight the powdery mildew on the pumpkins later in the season, so I don't need to add to the challenge.

Already have some (green?) onions ready. They plant themselves and have been available for 27 years that I know of.


----------

